# Harry the Hammer/Harald Hammerstorm



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thouht I'd let everybody see my Harry the Hammer from 25th Anniversarry. Overall am quite pleased with him other than the odd area of thick paint which I admit isn't very good 

Here he is:










































Comments and Criticism welcome!

Thanks!


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice man, is he meant to be in a khornate army?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Harry the Hammer is pretty much a travelling Chaos Warrior that wonders the Chaos wastes in search of the undead to kill.

And Thanks


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

nice!!!

i really want that model, but can't get it anymore,

you really do justice to it, good on ya


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

very very nice work mate, great choice of colour for him makes harry look more badass ! JD


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Love your work it is outstanding +rep


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

I like it. Good strong colors that work well together. Ace job all in all bud!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice job, good blending, I wish youhad some close up shots but I know how they can get blurry, best non Eavy Metal teams Harry I have seen.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for the rep and comments guys. I am Glad you like him!


----------



## Death Korp (May 31, 2008)

He looks pretty awsome


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Great model, great paintjob. +rep, that is amazing!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks very nice. I liked that model when they made it, and makes me want to get hold of one even more now.

The blending and colour choice are top notch, so have some +rep.


----------



## Unit_046984 (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow nice paint job, i'll be happy if my turns out half that good.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

awesome model awesome paint job nuff said


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

Great paint job, I really like the pose on flat ground.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for the comments and thanks for the rep guys!


----------

